# Short Downtime at 6pm



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UK-M will be offline for a couple of minutes at 6pm today.


----------



## JCE (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay boss! Updates?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lorian said:


> UK-M will be offline for a couple of minutes at 6pm today.


Ill try and withstand the strong urges to leave the computer and do something crazy in what's going to seem like the longest 2 minutes of my life:thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JCE said:


> Okay boss! Updates?


First step in resolving the picture thumbnail issues.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ive just tried uploading a pic. Not working


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Its working now, yipeeee


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Kory said:


> Thanks to show here articles related to post.. I like it and my mind clear in all questions...


My mind is now full of questions after a post like that in a thread over a year old...


----------

